# So DonJefe ... Astro Glide and Polish Sausage?



## Bad Santa (Dec 6, 2005)

Are you sure these are the top items on your christmas list?


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Bad Santa said:


> Are you sure these are the top items on your christmas list?


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

backwoods said:


>


that is the best smiley I think I've ever seen!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Bad Santa said:


> Are you sure these are the top items on your christmas list?


God I hope not!! :r


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Bad Santa said:


> Are you sure these are the top items on your christmas list?


I heard he was kinky but wow...
"Astro Glide stays wet for a long time. It has no taste or scent. ..."


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

galaga said:


> I heard he was kinky but wow...
> "*Astro Glide stays wet for a long time. It has no taste or scent*. ..."


Interesting you would know that sir!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

DonJefe said:


> Interesting you would know that sir!


Geez who are you calling sir..... I thought it was a slip and slide basestealing trainer for the Houston Astros, I had to Google it.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> God I hope so!!


 :r :r


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

DonJefe said:


> God I hope so!!


Those Cubbie fans love that sausage don't they.....



Da Klugs said:


> :r :r


 :r


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> :r :r


You keep swinging and I'll keep setting them on the tee! Made it too easy.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Made it too easy.


The Astro Glide? :r


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> The Astro Glide? :r


this thread just keeps degenerating.. :r :r


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Hey weren't the Astroglides in the World Series?


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

illuminatus said:


> this thread just keeps degenerating.. :r :r


Degenerate posted in this thread?


----------



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

Pay no attention to Bad Santa. He got all excited seeing you on his list.

There has been a small mix up. The list of who was naughty and nice got distributed incorrectly. Mrs. Claus used the "what people were thinking" vs. what they actually did during the year.

Swisher Sweets from the 60's on their way.


----------



## Bad Santa (Dec 6, 2005)

Secret Santa said:


> Pay no attention to Bad Santa. He got all excited seeing you on his list.
> 
> There has been a small mix up. The list of who was naughty and nice got distributed incorrectly. Mrs. Claus used the "what people were thinking" vs. what they actually did during the year.
> 
> Swisher Sweets from the 60's on their way.


Not so fast. He was on my list so he's getting it. Darn, out of both Astroglide and Polish sausage. Those FL guys seem to have cornered the market for some special project.

Beads and preparation H is a close as we can get. They are 65% ben-wah brand at least.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

floydp said:


> Degenerate posted in this thread?


Don't be blaming me for these perverts!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> Don't be blaming me for these perverts!


Blame Dale!! And Canada!!!


----------



## Bad Santa (Dec 6, 2005)

Lubed Beads and good cheer on the way.

Merry Christmas to you and yours. :z


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

WooHoo, they're lubed!!!


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

DonJefe said:


> WooHoo, they're lubed!!!


BAD experince with the unlubed ones Jeff???

:r


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

mr.c said:


> BAD experince with the unlubed ones Jeff???
> 
> :r


something about the string breaking wasn't it Jeff??


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

txmatt said:


> something about the string breaking wasn't it Jeff??


You guys are comedians!! But seriously, how did you know?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> You guys are comedians!! But seriously, how did you know?


Well? You are the sausage king of Chicago! :r


----------



## Bad Santa (Dec 6, 2005)

Bad Santa is getting pissed at the USPS. I'm not going to give them the hollow points and extended mags for the Uzi's they asked for this year. 3 days in transit and nothing.

Does preparation H freeze?


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Bad Santa said:


> Bad Santa is getting pissed at the USPS. I'm not going to give them the hollow points and extended mags for the Uzi's they asked for this year. 3 days in transit and nothing.
> 
> Does preparation H freeze?


I hear ya, I sent a package to palos hills il which is about an 1 1/2 from me on thursday you would have thought it would get there next day but guess not


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

mr.c said:


> I hear ya, I sent a package to palos hills il which is about an 1 1/2 from me on thursday you would have thought it would get there next day but guess not


sweet, good on ya mr. c!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Be pissed no more Santa Klugs!! Unbelievable package arrived last night! Cigars from the '70's and '80's, a Monte Tubo, a 2004 Fuente Holiday collection, a kick ass flashlight that my wife took from me and holiday Pez! Thanks Dave!!!!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

WTG Santa Dave! Our Luhvul Brother gets his chimney and mailbox smoked in one fell swoop! 

Jeff, hope your Christmas is a great one...you sure got some great smokes to help it along. Just be careful with that Pez, it can be habit-forming.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Dave let me know that the Monte was from the early 80's as well! Dave you are too much my friend!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I had to fight an Indian guides mom for those Pez. She was pissed when I bought all the Santa Pez. Tried to trade me for some reindeer Pez. Told her she would have to "up the ante" She gave me the up yours and left. Took the reindeer dispensers though. Too bad I had already taken all the refills.


----------

